# Flying Feathers (Madawaska) this weekend



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Great bunch of people and some real nice up and down shots.
Can't make it Saturday but Sunday for sure.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Isnt the shoot this weekend only on Sunday? thats what it says on the OAA website.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

This is what I found on the OAA site 

June 25, 2011 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, Traditional Only, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

June 26, 2011 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

yep your right traditioal on saturday, didnt notice that on oaa site. hope to make it on sunday madamaska is always great.


----------

